# Where is Molineux Point?



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've been reading a lot of reports lately about tons of kingys being pulled in a Molineux point.

I've googled and gone through several forums top to bottom trying to pin point where this spot is exactly to to avail.

Anyone care to share?

Thanks
Tez


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi its on the northen side of yarra bay its got the concrte pilons all the way around that point


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Tez,

Here's a map. It can get very busy with boats on the weekend.









cheers,
Cid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just past the lump of seaweed and take a left turn at the third seagull.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

you won't miss it - it's surrounded by a line of boats moored up 2m from each other. If in doubt, just follow every other boat in botany bay, they will take you right to it


----------



## tezarity (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for that guys.
Didn't know it was so close.
Almost looks like a possible land based spot.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Great spot, and easy to get to by launching from Yarra bay. Although you do have to contend with A LOT of boats who at times don't even see you. But usually, I paddle across to the drums and kurnell and back again.


----------



## Venture (Dec 15, 2010)

It is a good landbased spot. If you ever want to fill up on yellowtail the night before a trip, it's a good place. However, you do have to take care because the concrete blocks (or whatever you call them) do have large "holes" in between them and you have to climb down to the water level. I wouldn't recommend fishing there alone (even though I have on many occasions).

Also, the gate are closed at night, but you might find a way around this - scout the area out beforehand. It's a bit of a walk back from the point to the closed gates, but a very easy walk cause you on road.

I actually don't like the spot as a landbased spot only because it is a bit dangerous. Thinking about it, if they had of made it more user friendly at the point, it could have been made into a terrific fishing spot that would have been more popular with landbased fishos then it is with boat fishos.

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

paulthetaffy said:


> you won't miss it - it's surrounded by a line of boats moored up 2m from each other. If in doubt, just follow every other boat in botany bay, they will take you right to it


THE "CARPARK".. OR "BOATPARK" more realistically....

basically where the 10% who know yet wont let go; GO, and the 90% who dont know all follow each other like a pack of sheep to anchor up and catch rats all day! I love Mol. Point coz it keeps SOOOO many boats away from me and my own spots its awesome!

Musty


----------

